# Half wild litter gets fuzzy!



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Jackal's litter is six days now, and their soft baby agouti fur is coming in. I know I post pics all the time, but here's another. The baby's are posing on a sweater I'm knitting, and Mama was super friendly tonight, which was really nice!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are so sweet, I love Agouti's!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! There so cute :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I wuv agooteez..cootchiecootchie!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll have to take more pics soon...I think they're going to open their eyes tomorrow! I just took them all out to show my little brothers, and they were EVERYWHERE! I could barely control all of them. Moustress, I think now is the start of the "levitating" you talked about!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww they're sooooo cute! What a sweet little agouti!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:lol: heehee...almost too much fun, eh?


----------

